# SQLException: No operations allowed after connection closed



## Genji (17. Apr 2005)

Meine Java-Anwendung startet nach dem Drücken eines Start-Buttons eine GUI und bezieht Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank per JDBC. Beim ersten Mal funktioniert alles bestens. Wenn ich aber ein zweites mal den Start-Button drücke bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"java.sql.SQLException: No operations allowed after connection closed."

Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?
Über jeden hilfreichen Tip bin ich dankbar


----------



## DP (17. Apr 2005)

du musst die connection beim ersten mal offen lassen oder du machst beim >ersten mal ne neue connection auf... je nach dem.


----------



## bambi (18. Apr 2005)

Ich wuerde lieber bei jedem Click auf den Button eine neue Verbindung aufmachen und sie dann auch gleich wieder
schliessen (immer im try-finally-Block) . Es fuehrt sonst nur zu echt eckeligen Fehlern und Fehlermeldungen, falls doch
mal eine Connection versehentlich offen bleibt - spreche da aus Erfahrung - leider...  :wink:


----------

